# Mentality of 10 month old



## bss2t (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey all!

Things are going very well with my GSD and I. He is a super little guy, no aggression at all, and a big goof ball.

I was wondering what kind of a mentality to expect at 10 months old? He is a male from strong working lines, and appears to be very much a puppy still. He is not at all suspecting of strangers, and does not appear to be overly concerned with protecting/establishing his territory. 

Thanks for your help!

Brad.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

brain burps is what to expect. 
Sounds like he has a great temperament! 
What are you doing as far as training?


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

He's still a baby, maybe starting adolesence, kind of like a kid starting teenage years. My pup is 6 months now, thats like terrible 2's.


----------



## bss2t (Oct 23, 2009)

Brain burps? LOL

We do a lot of obedience both food based and toy based. We need to sharpen him up on some things, but overall we are happy with his progression. Just unsure when he becomes an adult, and how drastic/nominal that change is in his personality.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

That's Ikie too and he is at the same age as your pup. Just one big goofy doofus on four legs. 

Lack of suspicion of strangers, doesn't get bend out of shape if new people come near him, not constantly on guard with his "territory" = I may be biased here but I see all of that as good things, as signs that he is a steady, solid, confident youngster who looks at the world and says "Yup, I can handle THAT" ...


----------



## bss2t (Oct 23, 2009)

Jason, Oh I totally agree. I'm so glad we don't have aggression issues. It's just that the suspicion of strangers has been apparent in most of the shepherds I've seen. Wasn't sure when this kicks in or if it does in almost all shepherds.

I guess the bigger question is, how much does personality change when the dog does become fully mature?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have noticed my female who had fear aggression and was on the anxious side calm down. She isn't as reactive to people coming over any longer. She was 3 when she matured.
I think it depends on the lines as far as WHEN your pup will mature. And you may not notice any difference. 
Many dogs will analyze a situation before just reacting, that is a sign of maturity, or using self control.
But if you aren't training in a super structured venue, the dog will just go with the flow of everyday life. 
Your boy will become more alert to his surroundings and hopefully look to you before deciding for himself whether to react to certain situations.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My male pup is now 10 months old. He has regressed some in maturity. I think he is just seeing life through different eyes, and not sure how he is supposed to handle it.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

The technical term is "butthead phase."


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I loved my dogs at 10 months! There was a independent period around 5/6 months, but from 7-12 months is my favorite time with my dogs. I think that's when everything started coming together as far as the foundation in the training and they really started doing things. They had focus for the task, although still sort of a puppy happiness to them. Mine didn't get to be buttheads until just after a year...that's when they seemed to start testing.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

The last two weeks or so, I'd give Hondo a treat, he'd leave for a moment and then come right back looking for more. I thought that he was beginning to gulp his treats in an effort to get more. I was truly starting to get concerned. He'd never leave before, and I was worried he was in the beginning period of becoming food aggressive. 

This weekend we were scheduled to get a load of rain. I thought it would be a good idea to 'feed' all of my house plants and put them outside for a drenching. As I was hauling plants outside I found all of Hondo's stash. He has been placing his treats in the plant pots .....I suppose he was saving for a rainy day....


----------



## bss2t (Oct 23, 2009)

LOL That's hilarious!

Butthead? Hopefully he has already gone through that. Around 6-8 months of age, we could not have him in the house uncrated. If he wasn't held on a leash, he would find the nearest shoe, and take off in a game of "chase me!".

Now a days he just hangs out, very content with chewing his toys


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I miss the non testosterone days..... *sigh*


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I agree with Jason- and that sounds just like Stosh. No real concerns in life, very calm and confident. So far he seems to be taking it all in.


----------

